# Passat CC park assist?



## malakite888 (Jul 24, 2004)

Does the Passat CC come with park assist in North America.


----------



## prpltrck77 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Passat CC park assist? (malakite888)*

Yes, I have the most basic model and it has it.


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

What's park assist? I have a 2010 CC Sport DSG... I didnt see of no Park assist feature


----------



## kami_sn (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Passat CC park assist? (malakite888)*

as far as I know its not available but parking sensors is available on Lux. Pkg and the VR6


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Passat CC park assist? (prpltrck77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prpltrck77* »_Yes, I have the most basic model and it has it.


I think you're confusing the Park Distance Control System (beeping when you come close to another object at low speed) with Park Assist (actually parks the car).
Park Distance Control is standard on all 2010 models (US) except the 2.0T Sport.


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Passat CC park assist? (malakite888)*

In the U.S., this feature is on all models but the base model (2.0 T Sport). I do not know how the Canadian packages are configured. It is a worthwhile feature -- rear visibility isn't the car's best point, and having gotten used to sensors in the front, I like them as well.


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Passat CC park assist? (malakite888)*

The park assist is not available in N.A. We only get park distance sensors


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Passat CC park assist? (prpltrck77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prpltrck77* »_Yes, I have the most basic model and it has it.

The most basic model has neither park assist nor OPS.


----------



## ergon (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Passat CC park assist? (caj1)*

http://www.volkswagen.com/vwcm....html


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

ergon said:


> http://www.volkswagen.com/vwcm....html


I mean is it just me or do we get the crappiest features in NA. There's so many cool features the Euro guys get, I would love to retrofit half of there friggen features.

Frankie


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

vwaudivim said:


> I mean is it just me or do we get the crappiest features in NA. There's so many cool features the Euro guys get, I would love to retrofit half of there friggen features.
> 
> Frankie


It's not just you but it's common. These cars cost a lot more to buy in Europe therefore they can put more features in them.

In UK the base price for the CC is over 23,000 punds. That is about 37000 US dollars for base......


----------



## Patrick73RS (Dec 31, 2010)

milan187 said:


> It's not just you but it's common. These cars cost a lot more to buy in Europe therefore they can put more features in them.
> 
> In UK the base price for the CC is over 23,000 punds. That is about 37000 US dollars for base......



Even cars at the same price are more expensive in EU so I do not buy into what you are saying. 

In addition to that many of the elements are programmed into the ECU. Not allowing North American cars to have it as an option is purely VW not believing that people in NA will pay for it. They set the cars up with options that they feel the market will want (justify the expense of having the equipment available).

The average Jetta and golf driver could not care less about the options they have in EU. The small % group like us do. It sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

I know! I would LOVE to have dynamic chassis control of the euro CC.

I bet it'd cost a small fortune to retrofit


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

On my last Passat I had the Adaptive Cruise control added. It WAS pricey but it was nice to have. All thanks to my local VW dealership and Volkswagen.de

Yes off topic but you can always have things done. Nothing is impossible.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

mr2guru said:


> I know! I would LOVE to have dynamic chassis control of the euro CC.
> 
> I bet it'd cost a small fortune to retrofit


If you know the right people it'd cost between 2-4k depending in where you source the parts


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

What do you guys think, I found a link that has the complete OPS package, module, sensors, everytihng i need for around 1050. Do you think thats a good price or no? Can anyone recommend any good VW installers around tri-state/NJ area that could install it. Also, anyone who has the backup camera and OPS system instaled in there cars can you post some pics of the interface. I've seen two diff versions it looks like, one is just the car and it shows back and forth sensoring and one I think if you have the backup camera shows that backup camera display and to the left the OPS picture of the car and the sensors. Can someone help me clear this up and let me know also if I need to request a different module if you have the backup camera as opposed to if you didnt have the backup camera. 

Frankie


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I dont have the park assist in the link, but if I press the PDC button when parallel parking it guides me thru fitting into a space on the screen.

Edit: about halfway thru this video they show the parallel park assist feature:

http://www.volkswagen.com/vwcms/mas...nnovation/assistance_systems/rear_assist.html

.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

f.rizzo said:


> I dont have the park assist in the link, but if I press the PDC button when parallel parking it guides me thru fitting into a space on the screen.
> 
> Edit: about halfway thru this video they show the parallel park assist feature:
> 
> ...


 Am I able to post the link here, its from kufatechs shop? I don't want to get banned or anything but would love for people to check this out as so many people want to retrofit OPS into their cars 

Frankie


----------



## CC-SA (Feb 10, 2011)

All the South African CC's comes standard with Park Assist. I have used the Park Assist a couple of times for parallel parking since I got the CC. :thumbup: It is amazing and also very amusing at the same time although my wife doesn't thinks so when she is with me and I park the CC with the Park Assist system. The Park Assist edges past the other parked cars when parking.


----------



## matt2e (Jul 5, 2011)

Park Assist also lets the car reverse park into a slot in a car park ... which is cool!

Matt.


----------

